

Eben Moglen on privacy and the technology of memory - mgunes
http://blip.tv/file/492903/

======
mgunes
Transcript:
[http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Freedom_Businesses_Protect_Pri...](http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Freedom_Businesses_Protect_Privacy)

